# Starting small business in dubai



## Bush (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi

I am currently selling pakistani women clothing in Dubai through a friend who have large social circle in dubai. I regularly send the cloths from Pakistan as per the requirement to my friend. Keeping in view the demand of pakistani women clothing especially in indian and pakistani expats, i am planning to setup a small shop in area where indians and pakistanis like to go for shopping. Can any one respond to my following questions:

1. The best area to open shop for my above business;

2. Expected rent;

3. Do i have to get any license, or any local partner fro starting this business;

4. What Must be the other factors i should keep in mind before starting the business

Thanks

Bush


----------



## AZAM85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Bush

You have a nice idea and fashion stores do work in Dubai. 
I work as a graphic designer but I have interests in Fashion industry too,(I sketch mostly and have good ideas) . 

Throughout my 1 year experience living in Dubai It is best to open a sho in a well populated area such as Deira or Bur dubai. If you have good finances you can try for Jumeirah or Dubai Marina Area. You can also try for Sharjah as it is cheaper there and its well pupulated also. Also have to involve a kafeel or local. Rent varies so check dubizzle.com commercial for rent section .

Well. here in Dubai there is a lot of competition so you must have some Unique and good ideas. Good customer service and good networking also helps. Try to target the Locals also.

Hope this helps
Azam

You do have to open a Company, Get a license etc . You cannot do any business without that .Its a requirement.


Bush said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently selling pakistani women clothing in Dubai through a friend who have large social circle in dubai. I regularly send the cloths from Pakistan as per the requirement to my friend. Keeping in view the demand of pakistani women clothing especially in indian and pakistani expats, i am planning to setup a small shop in area where indians and pakistanis like to go for shopping. Can any one respond to my following questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What is the typical RRP for item of clothing?


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Bush said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently selling pakistani women clothing in Dubai through a friend who have large social circle in dubai. I regularly send the cloths from Pakistan as per the requirement to my friend. Keeping in view the demand of pakistani women clothing especially in indian and pakistani expats, i am planning to setup a small shop in area where indians and pakistanis like to go for shopping. Can any one respond to my following questions:
> 
> ...


I love your idea. I need to buy a few dresses from you. Let me know where you are after you get settled I should be there by then. Also, according to my research, there are no thrift stores, (second hand shops). Thrifting is big in the US and maybe in the UK and it doesn't cost much to buy the clothes. Especially, children's clothes, they grow out of them so quickly. Most wholesalers charge per pound. Anyway, keep me informed. I would be your first customer.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bklyn said:


> I love your idea. I need to buy a few dresses from you. Let me know where you are after you get settled I should be there by then. Also, according to my research, there are no thrift stores, (second hand shops). Thrifting is big in the US and maybe in the UK and it doesn't cost much to buy the clothes. Especially, children's clothes, they grow out of them so quickly. Most wholesalers charge per pound. Anyway, keep me informed. I would be your first customer.


Actually there are places to buy second hand here, there's a charity shop in Karama, a flea market every month. There are also dress exchange shops.


----------

